# In the blink of an eye...



## Bill Z (Dec 10, 2006)

This story was in yesterday's paper. I do not know the person nor if he was working for a company, helping a homeowner, or what. Now is when everyone will start asking if he was insured. a little late.

A Pierceton *man died Friday morning after he fell from a ladder* in Warsaw.
 According to Kosciusko County Deputy Coroner Tony Ciriello, ------ Smith, 53, Pierceton, was heading down a ladder to get supplies at 321 S. Union St., Warsaw, when he fell off and broke his neck.

Ciriello said Smith was *helping a roofer* at the two-story home.

The call came in around 9:15 a.m. Friday.

Ciriello said the fall was "strictly an accident."

Smith was dead on the scene but pronounced dead at Kosciusko Community Hospital.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Shame.

Gotta almost wonder if he didn't just have a heart attack first, - - sounds like he wasn't carrying anything, - - seems almost hard to fall with both hands available.

R.I.P.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That sucks, wonder if he tried a fireman slide down. 

Cole


----------

